# Hungarian Pointers not Vizslas



## redbirddog

Just finished a two hour on-leash walk downtown. 20 questions of "*what kind of dog are they?"* New response is and will now be *"Hungarian Pointers. Hunting Dogs."* I won't call them Vizslas anymore. 

They really are not family pets. My oldest daughter will not bring over our 1 and 3 year old grandsons because of my hunting dogs unless I put them in the kennel. Bailey knocked over our 2 year old granddaughter yesterday. He didn't mean to, but he is a 62 pound hunting dog full of muscles and at the pool he just walked by and she went down crying.

Today's post by ccerta brought all this in focus:


> At this point though, I am stuck with him all week long and two young kids too, and I cannot even let the dog run around with them. I'm covered with bruises all over my body, and scars from his biting that was worse in previous months. These days he doesn't cut the skin. He likes to bite you when you are petting him, particularly when you are rubbing his belly, he bites your hands/wrists. I don't know if this was the wrong dog for me, but I am stuck now, so I have to figure something out.


So no more "Vizsla" unless someone asks, "Vizsla?" Then I'll just say, "Yeah." and continue our walk. 

The century old hunting dog of Hungary is the *Hungarian Pointer.* That is what I'll be calling my red bird dogs. I like the sound of it. _German Shorthair Pointer _ works and so does _German Wirehaired Pointer_. Not many folks think of them as family pets. Why not _Hungarian Pointer_?

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/08/promoting-vizsla-as-high-class-bird-dog.html

RBD


----------



## tanners_mama

This made me smile (and nod my head), redbirddog. 

Went camping a few weeks ago and got questioned a few dozen times about what "he" was. It's not always bad when those who ask are interested in hearing your response... But some people ask and then respond with "oh, okay.". Why even ask if you don't care what "he" is.

It was so refreshing to eventually run into a couple with a 6yr old V female and a 4yr old GSP female. Found a nice open field and let them do their thing


----------



## harrigab

I quite often say the same Rod, it seems to get the point (no pun intended) over better as to what our dogs do.


----------



## datacan

I am sorry about your experience. 
Rod, it depends on your training, you can make them anything you want. If you desire family pets, show them the new rules and they will listen.

Our breeder advised us to call them *Hungaraian short hair pointer*, if anyone asks 

New Years eve at Niagara Falls we were approached countless times. Except for the couple from Texas, who had to leave their V dog at home, only Hungarians knew Sam was Vizsla. Some of them tried to teach me how to pronounce Vizsla in Hungarian :-[

In Hungarian they are all Vizsla....German Vizsla, English Vizsla, Italian Vizsla....


----------



## LaVidaLoca

*Hungarian Pointer* - that's exactly what I say in the lift, in the park, in the cafe, in a restaurant... I figured out, that people get this expression on their face like _"ah-never-heard-this-breedname-before-and-I'll-forget-it-anyway-because-I-even-wouldn't-know-how-to-spell"_ when I tell them it's a Vizsla. 
_
Hungarian Pointer_. Point. And if someone still doesn't know what a Pointer is - I add "It's a hunting dog"... I even don't mention every time that it's an Hungarian Pointer because some people look and act like they don't know where Hungary is 

_"Oh, that's a Ridgeback"_ ..... _"Oh that's a Weimaraner?"_ 
_
I should say: " No, it's an Australian Vizsla, a Hunting dog with a Hungarian backround, living here in Asia owned by me, a German."_ ;D


----------



## harrigab

datacan said:


> I am sorry about your experience.
> Rod, it depends on your training, you can make them anything you want. If you desire family pets, show them the new rules and they will listen.
> 
> Our breeder advised us to call them *Hungaraian short hair pointer[/color]*, if anyone asks
> 
> New Years eve at Niagara Falls we were approached countless times. Except for the couple from Texas, who had to leave their V dog at home, only Hungarians knew Sam was Vizsla. Some of them tried to teach me how to pronounce Vizsla in Hungarian :-[
> 
> In Hungarian they are all Vizsla....German Vizsla, English Vizsla, Italian Vizsla....


that's why I call Rubes a Hungarian Pointer, because she's a wire/short hair mix.. ;D


----------



## threefsh

I skip the "pointer" part and just call Riley a Hungarian Hunting Dog. Most people lose interest when they hear the word "hunting".


----------



## Ozkar

I love the look of fear for their children when you tell someone what your dogs are. I also got to the point where I just call them a hungarian pointer. Then, if there is still no lights go on, I say "Hunting Dog" which seams to miff a fair few people.   Oh....why would you want a hunting dog is the often asked question....................... Often answered with...... to hunt!  

Now I love telling them we go and kill Bambi!   Gotta watch those vicious hunting dogs.... take down a Deer they will!!   (You Poms, just use a Python voice of your choice for that last sentence)


----------



## RubyRoo

We say Vizsla just to annoy people and make them ask more. When Ruby was a young pup, it drove us crazy when people would come up and tell us what our dog was with such certainty as they were so wrong. We would get Lab, Pit Bull, and Weim. My husband and I would start to make up names to confuse people. Our favorite was a Paprika Lab and people believed us...LOL.

As for having Ruby near children (as we just have her as a pet), she spent all last saturday at our 1 yr old niece's birthday party. She was around 10 kids (ages 6 months - 4 yrs old ) and 40 adults. She was such a good girl and did not knock over one child and even got to go in the Princess Bouncy House (big inflatable thing). I had many people come up and say she was the most well behaved kid at the party


----------



## texasred

When someone tells me how calm and good my dog is in the vets waiting room, and that they wish their dog would be still till told to move. Then ask the breed. I just bypass the breed name and tell them "3 years of training and a few months with a pro trainer was what it took to get him to be still indoors."


----------



## dmp

I sorta get the feeling some of us are a little...defensive? up-tight? about things like this?

My dog's breed is of no conern to me in relation to how she is. I have no problems saying "Veesh-la" to people, and even spelling it if they ask. I have no problems explaining ANYTHING about my wonderful pup. Heck, I even picked a name that, when read, DEMANDS explanation to most people.
I take no pride in my dog's looks, behaviour, character traits, etc. Likewise, I find no annoyance in giving details to those who ask


----------



## texasred

DMP I understand your a new owner and may not realize yet how many people buy a V without thinking it through. They work to many hours a day and have other commitments that would keep them from giving a V the time needed. Then the dog is crated or left outside on its own for hours on end.
Some breeder weed out as many of these people as they can but ones only wanting money don't. Then the pup acts horrible and they are ready to get rid of it by any means possible.


----------



## redbirddog

> I sorta get the feeling some of us are a little...defensive? up-tight? about things like this?


dmp,
Yes, guilty as charged. Maybe a lot......defensive. 



> I take no pride in my dog's looks, behaviour, character traits, etc.


I guess I do take pride in all those things.

Maybe I need to learn to relax my sphincter muscle. 

RBD


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

As for vizlsas and kids...

We don't have kids (yet?) but came very close when Flynn was 5 and the trainer we work with was rightfully concerned. Flynn had never really been socialized around kids and he didn't really like them. We went to extra classes to get ready to prepare him and we were truly nervous about what the future would hold. We even did a class where the trainer brought his less than 1 year old toddler to class so that we could watch and learn about the dog's body language when the toddler was walking around (we all had our dogs on loose leashes and it was a very controlled environment). 

Anyway, Flynn and most other dogs, saw the wobbly toddler moving around and most of the dogs got visibly nervous and hid behind their owners. The trainer explained that dogs retreat from kids often because they're uneasy about the situation, but the kids don't understand this, so they keep coming at the dog anyway. Then, the dog feels cornered and this is what can lead to bites. Flynn has never made contact but has given warning air-nips to 2 children, which was scary. He's also knocked a few kids down and there have been a lot of tears. Once it even looked to me like he was watching/stalking my little niece as though she were "prey". The look in his eye was unnerving. My nephew is afraid of him and won't even come to our house. Basically, we just don't let Flynn interact with young kids. Ever. If they ask to pet him, we say "No, he is afraid of kids just like some kids are afraid of dogs".

We made it a point with Luna to socialize her more with kids, though its not easy when you don't have any. She is much more comfortable around them and she is just more gentle by nature. I don't fear her interacting with my nieces and nephews, but I always supervise. 

I guess my point is sometimes it's just the dog. Some are better with kids than others. I also assume that if you raise a child from infancy with a dog in the house the dog will feel differently about that child (a member of the family/pack) than one they just encounter for the first time. At least I'm hoping that's the case with Flynn should we have a child. But, he's getting much older and honestly, we'd be fine with him just not really interacting with our child. It would probably be for the best. 

As for type of dog, we do say Vizsla but then we say "he's a pointer. A hunting dog."


----------



## dmp

Of course I don't have the perspective of my colleagues here on the board. 

I bet most of y'all wouldnt have sold ME a Vizsla based on my lifestyle alone. I guess I'm saying, maybe I have more faith in strangers asking me about my pup? Maybe that's the wrong word - faith.

Maybe its a little like this: Sometimes my kids' friends' parents and teachers say "Darin - your kids are amazing. They are so well behaved and disciplined and happy. You are so lucky!"

I don't often tell them "My kids are how they are not because of cosmic forces - not counting the Devine, which plays a huge part - but my kids are who they are because I love them enough to paddle their behinds when they step out of line. My kids are happy because I, through Gods enduring grace and whatever wisdom He grants, love them enough
to make hard choices for them. Because I care enough about them to NOT let them do something 'simply because they like it'. We have heard it - all of us have - "I know little johnny is pounding on the glass door! I know its loud and he's screaming, but he LIKES it - just easier to let him do it than take him away from it!" To me, that kind of parent is a huge "Fail".
So - yeah, I don't often go into that with people who ask me, because people generally are just curious and do not want to be preached to. I generally say "Thank you! My children ARE great people and a blessing to me and their mother!" 

I never fear people will decide to have kids simply because they love MY kids (although, that has happened at least once; friends of ours with one child, a girl, loved my Son and how much he's awesome so much, they had a baby in the hopes they'd get a boy).  

See where I'm coming from? Same with the Dog. Make sense?


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

PS - I absolutely do take pride in how beautiful, unique, athletic, sweet, loving and amazing my Vizslas are. They're the closest thing I have to children and I know if I had kids (whether I gave birth to them myself or not) I'd feel the same kind of pride. I have a "Vizsla Mom" sticker on my car even though most people probably have no idea what it means. I'm a proud mama.


----------



## jakersmomma

I do think sometimes we over exaggerate the demands of our pups. Truly Jake is not that much work. We don't hunt, he hunted one time and he was afraid of the bird. Now I know with some training, I'm sure he'd be fabulous and he does like to bounce around in tall grasses and do his thing. I hate to say though, I think his favorite thing in the world is his family and I don't think he's missing out on anything by not hunting. He goes everywhere with us, has the run of the house, has two boats to play on, gets a good walk and off leash run about every other day and he's great. We walk him a short distance, let him off the leash and walk along with him for about a mile in an open grassy area, play fetch with the ball or frisbee and this is enough for him. He also swims for hours on the weekends and some evenings in the summer. I think this amount of activity is pretty easy for most families to accomplish. Of course, I'm sure V's just like humans, have different personalities and different energy levels. I should also say the first year and a half, he did require a bit more exercise. We also play "hide the treats" in the house and other mentally stimulating games. 

I know everyone wants to protect the breed and I do too. I'm guilty of discouraging many people I know who I do not think live a lifestyle conducive to being owned by a V. "I used to leave my old dog all day, 9-10 hours while I work" "My dogs stay outside all day" 

I am agreeing a bit with DMP, I think maybe we are a touch too hard on the human race. It really boils down to the breeders being responsible and being the first line of defense to make sure the pups go to appropriate owners.


----------



## dmp

I'd take it one step further, JM - I think it boils down to the OWNERS being responsible. Anybody can say what a breeder wants to hear. 

Humans sometimes, ****, OFTEN, we muck up the lives of those around us, human and non-human alike. That will never change.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

Jakermomma, Flynn's life sounds a lot like Jake's. We do a lot of hiking, on-leash and off-leash runs, frisbee, mountain biking, swimming, the beach, mental-stimulating games in the house, take him everywhere with us (we stay at dog-friendly hotels etc.). He's never hunted - though he still enjoys to point and always will. We did start field training with Luna, but we are not going to hunt with her. Her trainer wants her to get her JH and he said he'd take her out hunting. I'd be all for that. 

Both breeders knew we were getting these dogs as house pets and that we were owners with an active lifestyle who were dedicated to giving them good, quality lives. They knew we weren't going to pursue hunting or showing. Luna's breeder appeared to be much more selective than Flynn's (Larry) but the fact that we already had a vizsla made her confident in us getting another one. If Flynn had to live like one of Larry's hunting dogs, he probably couldn't hack it. He's more of an "I sleep on a goose down duvet" kind of vizsla


----------



## jakersmomma

flynnandlunasmom said:


> Jakermomma, Flynn's life sounds a lot like Jake's. We do a lot of hiking, on-leash and off-leash runs, frisbee, mountain biking, swimming, the beach, mental-stimulating games in the house, take him everywhere with us (we stay at dog-friendly hotels etc.). He's never hunted - though he still enjoys to point and always will. We did start field training with Luna, but we are not going to hunt with her. Her trainer wants her to get her JH and he said he'd take her out hunting. I'd be all for that.
> 
> Both breeders knew we were getting these dogs as house pets and that we were owners with an active lifestyle who were dedicated to giving them good, quality lives. They knew we weren't going to pursue hunting or showing. Luna's breeder appeared to be much more selective than Flynn's (Larry) but the fact that we already had a vizsla made her confident in us getting another one. If Flynn had to live like one of Larry's hunting dogs, he probably couldn't hack it. He's more of an "I sleep on a goose down duvet" kind of vizsla


Goose down duvet.....that's funny, that's how Jake is. He won't even lay in the grass at our marina unless I put his roll up bed down first lol!!! People laugh so hard at our dog, the common comment is "I want to come back as your dog in the next life" He's very spoiled and particular. I'm sure we've molded him that way by giving him these luxuries but he's a great boy, listens very well. I always get the compliment that he's such a happy boy which makes my heart happy!


----------



## redbirddog

Just a follow up. A German Shorthair Pointer can be a pet, and I am sure many are, BUT they are known as hunting dogs first and pets second.
If the Hungarian Pointer becomes pet first and hunting dog second then IMO the breed looses it's long heritage. 
The Vizsla can be bred into a couch potato if that is what people desire.

Not me. I wasn't a hunter until I got our Hungarian Pointers. Now I hunt because I love watching my dogs do what nature intended them to do. 

But 98% of the time we do non-hunt activities. Still they are hunting dogs first and always. The rest of what we do is bonding and channeling that drive and energy. We have a great time doing that, but it takes thousands of miles and thousands of hours. Can't think of anything I'd rather do.

Happy trails and trials,
RBD


----------



## Emily1970

I guess I've been lucky. Riley absolutely loves children and almost has a sixth sense that they are small. He has never jumped or nipped at a child. In fact, there is a child in our neighborhood who is absolutely TERRIFIED of dogs, but she loves Riley. He lets kids pet him, will give them a big old smooch and then move on. Chuck is a little more boisterous with his love, but no nipping. We also got our V's as pets. They have memberships at our local dog park that also has a pond (hopefully Riley can go again soon), they have a big fenced yard they can run or do whatever in supervised at all times. I can honestly say that I know we probably aren't the best owners as far as discipline and training and all that, but our dogs aren't out of control and are only left alone a total of like 5 hours a week. We completely revamped our schedule so they have freedom of the yard and playing or doing whatever all the time. Our lives are our dogs. Heck, we have something special to entertain them every night, whether it be a frozen kong, a special bone, an antler, whatever. I know that sounds over the top but it works for us and we love them totally. P.S. No one around here knows what a Vizsla is either! They've been called hound dogs!


----------



## threefsh

I think what it all boils down to is that we're afraid of more Vizslas suffering because someone purchased one thinking they were "cute". My friend was sure she wanted a Vizsla until she spent quite a bit of time around Riley (weeks). She ended up telling me "A Vizsla is TOO MUCH dog for me!" If only all prospective owners would spend some actual time around the breed before there purchase, Vizslas would all be going to well-educated homes!

My girl is excellent around children, but it took a lot of hard work, socialization, & training.


----------



## jjohnson

I don't agree with that logic. All breeds are bred for a specific task. By that logic, you should only have a lab if you are using it for retrieving. You should only have a rottweiler if training it for protection. You should only have a jack russell terrier if you are going to hunt rabbits. By this logic, the only "acceptable" pet dogs would be pomeranians and yorkies (those bred specifically for companionship). 

Dogs are extremely adaptable to their surroundings and will adjust to any sort of environment. All a V needs is a dog lover who will treat him like a part of the family. I don't think ANY breed of dog should have to spend all its time in a kennel outside or stuck at home alone 10 hours a day. It's not a matter of a Vizsla not being a good fit for those people, it's a matter of NO DOG being a good fit.


----------



## redbirddog

> By this logic, the only "acceptable" pet dogs would be pomeranians and yorkies (those bred specifically for companionship).


Works for me. I think many people should just get "low maintenance" pets if that is what they truly want in a pet. 

The lab would be a better dog if it remained closer to it's hunting forefathers. They now are pets. Fine. I guess that is why I am a member of this great forum. I'll defend the original intent of the breed. Others can choose other paths they'd like to see the breed go. A softer - gentler dog. 

Where would the joy be if we all agreed all the time? :

RBD


----------



## Oquirrh the V

I suppose I will state my opinion. My boy is A LOT of work. He does require the 2 hours of off leash exercise a day. The original reason for this topic was that we hear of so many people getting this breed and not really understanding it. I will have to admit that I had never owned a Vizsla or even seen one before getting my guy....BUT I did TONS of research of what type of dog I wanted and what type would fit my lifestyle. Even then, I had NO idea how much work my pup was going to be. Luckily for me, he is my life. I have no children. All my commitments go towards my dog. I feel horrible when I hear someone can't "get their V under control", "he is too hyper" - all the comments we get from other dog owners that don't know our breed. It makes me feel like that V owner doesn't know their dog! - It makes me frustrated, to think that the poor dog would be an amazing dog if the owner just figured out that the dog is bored or needs a run or whatever. I believe that Oquirrh is such a good dog, because of the time, effort, training, commitment, research, and love that I've put in for him. I am all for protecting this breed. I hate to think about ANY dog going to a home where a family/individual is not committed to the best life for the dog.


----------



## hobbsy1010

Rod,

I find listening to this at least once a month tends to 'RELAX MY SPHINCTER MUSCLE'...... 

Grab your wife strip off and 'DANCE'   

The older I get the more I get out of this TUNE!!!

Oooohhh and don't forget, turn it up really loud and don't forget to 'FLOSS'  

http://youtu.be/qHE_XGtUNx4


Hobbsy


----------



## OttosMama

Oquirrh the V,

You basically took the words right out of my mouth! 

I chose a Vizsla for two reasons - 1/ they are capable of running long distances, 2/ they are velcro dogs aka cuddle monsters! I had never met a V, never seen one on TV, was really never interested until I discovered those two qualities. 

Fast forward 7 months - Otto is still not old enough to accompany me on runs and he is not particularly velcro-y. He does have a great personality, he has more energy than I had ever dreamed, he broke skin as a pup with his out of control nipping, he whines like a 3 year old bratty child when forced to sit still, he is the most athletic specimen I've ever set eyes on, and yes - he was born to hunt. 

So now instead of running, I walk. Instead of laying out at the beach, I go to a dog pond. Instead of cursing his urge to hunt, tomorrow he is going to his first day of training! 

I know that countless members on this forum offer terrific homes to their Vizslas - whether it's boating with the family, having a crate full of down comforters, showing them, doing agility, hunting, offering them endless love and attention - the commitment is there. 

The problem is, there are those out there that are not willing to readjust. They are not willing to see the potential in their pups so they give up on them and blame the dogs. No animal should be treated that way - I just think it's particularly difficult for us to see it happen to such a special, rare breed that was virtually unknown by the majority in the not so distant past - especially since we love them all so much, regardless of the role they play in our families.

I am thankful for all of the fun exciting adventures Otto has brought me on  and I'm even more excited about what our future holds! I just wish others were willing to embrace their decisions to bring a V into their homes - if they are not capable - then admire them from afar. Since there is a possibility that someone may choose a V for the wrong reasons and not accept who he/she is, then I too would much rather keep their greatness under wraps! :-X ;D


----------



## redbirddog

Hobbsy, 



> I find listening to this at least once a month tends to 'RELAX MY SPHINCTER MUSCLE'......


That one worked. Much more relaxed now.

http://youtu.be/bHodOymqfss

This is the one I listen to once a month to keep that muscle loose. Don't want to be accused of being an uptight A**H***. 8)

Hungarian Pointing Dog owner in a land of lap dogs.


----------



## dmp

redbirddog said:


> Don't want to be accused of being an uptight A**H***. 8)
> 
> Hungarian Pointing Dog owner in a land of lap dogs.




Who is accusing? 

Darin - Proud owner of Hungarian Lap Dog who sometimes runs and points at stuff.


----------



## datacan

I think they can be both... lapdogs and high energy hunting dogs. All we need is imagination. These dogs don't need to be taught HOW to hunt, they knew that 1000 years ago. But they needed to be taught how to be a lap dog, IMO

I think this proves my point...


----------



## Suliko

My 0.02  
When people see my two girls (mostly on our off-leash runs), first they say - cute! Then - what are they? Then - must be a lot of work! I respond politely: "Thank you! It’s a Vizsla!” (what?) “A Hungarian Shorthaired Pointer!” (Whaaat?) “A hunting dog, very driven and lively, and, as you can see, needs tons of exercise.”  Most of the times people just admire how pretty they are until they see them both starting to chase each other. I don’t know anyone who has gotten a Vizsla because they met mine  

As for Vizsla’s purpose. I don’t think ALL Vizslas are made for hunting. Yes, sometime early on breeders diverted from the hunting dog route, and now we have a hunting Vizsla, a show Vizsla, and a pet Vizsla. Should we kill all Vs that are not hunters? It certainly has been done in the past to maintain the integrity of a V. as a hunting dog. Should Vs. be controlled as strict as in Germany and only sold to serious hunters? Maybe. But that would spark an increase of “underground” and import Vizsla, I imagine. SO, the breeder it is. 
Vizsla, however, is and will be a versatile dog. Sophie will be my clingy lapdog that goes on occasional hunt for turkeys in the woods, and Pacsirta will be my driven, nose-to-tail wiggling, hunting dog in training (for now)  

Great post, datacan


----------



## veifera

Maybe this is a bit off topic. But after I started to get to know people who give their Vizsla a career (show, hunt, agility), I noticed a subtle difference in the attitude. Compared to owners who want strictly a companion dog.

The "career" people usually do not coddle and baby their dogs. At least i haven't seen it to that degree. Their affection is somewhat more restrained. Part of the reason to have a Vizsla seems to be a desire to have an adventure in life, more than just having someone to care for.

At the same time, I found them to be very open, welcoming and not try to "protect" the dogs from the world. Quite the opposite, most want the world to love Vizslas. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## redbirddog

> Their affection is somewhat more restrained. Part of the reason to have a Vizsla seems to be a desire to have an adventure in life, more than just having someone to care for.


Veifera, That is so well said. 

"Angels fly because they take themselves lightly." 

I really enjoyed this tread and it could keep going with maybe some more new members input. 

Hungarian Pointer owner. Letting the adventures continue.

RBD


----------



## LaVidaLoca

Suliko said:


> Should Vs. be controlled as strict as in Germany and only sold to serious hunters? Maybe. But that would spark an increase of “underground” and import Vizsla, I imagine. SO, the breeder it is.


Breeders who are members of the Hungarian Pointers Associations ( *VUV* ) in Germany have to be hunters. Only they have "official" papers and pedigrees of their dogs. Few of them will give their pups also to non-hunters but if you want to become a breeder of the Vizsla you'll have to be a hunter and the dogs have to pass the hunting test. If a hunter breeds his Vizsla with a dog who doesn't hunt and it's owner isn't in this above mentioned association or in the *FCI* - _Federation Cynologique Internationale_ will be excluded of the association and he won't get any papers for his/her pups. 
There is another association _VDH _ which is general for all dog breeds and includes all the associations of the different breeds. Again the Vizsla is represented there by the_ VUV_, which only includes hunters and their dogs. So for non-hunters there's no place in this general association _(VDH )_ .

There are few international associations in Europe to which some breeders belong. Their dogs have their tails undocked. The members of the_ VUV _claim that only their dogs have the "right" registered papers. 
Fact is that a Vizsla with _VUV_ papers belongs to a hunter or breed by a hunter. The members shouldn't give their pups to non-hunters.

The Vizsla got a "mode"-dog too in Germany. A lot of people get their dogs from Hungary. There are also hobby breeders. It's like everywhere - some care about where their pups are coming from some not. Germany has a very active Vizsla Rescue Association which helps to find new homes for Vizslas from Hungary and a lot of people consider their dog from this shelter.


----------



## Darcy1311

I totally agree with datacan....My vizsla gives so much love at home and also receives so much love from us..its a bit pathetic at times with all the cuddles and following me around.
but when it comes to her limited gundog training she takes on a differant personality switches on and becomes quite easy to train and will usually do everything that's asked of her.
so yes I do believe you can have a dual purpose dog..
I work in the prison service and some German shepherd handlers take their dogs home, and are treated as family pets......rather them than me in their cars..


----------



## mswhipple

"From the first moment I saw a Hungarian Vizsla I was captivated by the breed and I am still. To this day, the breed does not cease to enchant, captivate and arrest me. I appreciate his manifest devotion, his loving and emotional sensitivity, the nature which craves approval and a loving touch. I admire his ability to switch to the wildness of his animal world which he does not relinquish for one moment, and which lurks there as part of his very being. This is the essence of him, and I love being responsive and responsible for nurturing his natural instincts as a gundog."

"To me he remains the proud creature that I met nearly 30 years ago standing in the sunlight, his russet-gold coat rich against the spring green. He was alone in a field, alert and agile, every muscle tense, head held high, nose twitching, aware of nothing else but the sights and senses in his dog world. He relaxed and threw himself on the ground and rolled, pressing his shoulders deep in the grass, pushing his muzzle forward into the daisies. Finally he lay still on his back, his legs in the air while he gazed at the passing clouds. This joy and zest for living culminated in one last ecstatic fling before he sprang to his feet effortlessly and stood proudly as before. He caught sight of us laughing at him. He ran towards us wagging his tail with delight. I never cease to appreciate this breed's ability to move me and then reduce me to laughter by its ridiculous antics."

_From "THE HUNGARIAN VIZSLA" by Gay Gottlieb_


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

Re: veifera's post, I would argue that hunting, showing and agility are not the only adventures a vizsla owner can or will have with their dog. Even though we don't have any interest in showing and have only signed our little one up for hunting classes, both of our dogs have had numerous adventures with us. For years we took Flynn to very advanced level obedience classes with a trainer who trains police dogs. (He got sick so we had to stop but he is better now). We also do a lot of agility training on our own. My point is, as long as the v's learning, training and new experiences continues, the dog/owner adventures continue.


----------



## SerCopper

redbirddog said:


> They really are not family pets. My oldest daughter will not bring over our 1 and 3 year old grandsons because of my hunting dogs unless I put them in the kennel. Bailey knocked over our 2 year old granddaughter yesterday. He didn't mean to, but he is a 62 pound hunting dog full of muscles and at the pool he just walked by and she went down crying.


Mine is a family pet and a hunting dog. I have a 2 year old daughter and a 4 year old boy and have had no issues whatsoever. My daughter pinches and pulls on Copper lays ontop of him and simply responds with a lick to the face.

Just borrow the grand children a few times and send mommy home so the dogs and children can learn how to behave around each other. Sure there might be a few knock downs while they get the hang of things but there should be no reason they can't call romp around together.


----------



## redbirddog

SerCopper,
Thanks and sounds like you have done very well with your pack of three (two with legs and one with four).

Field trialing last year, some of us sat in one of the combination horse trailer / motor home enjoying an evening beverage.

A very seasoned field trialing veteran, a few years my senior, and I were talking about grandchildren and our dogs. She related a story that gave me pause.

Her very well mannered German Shorthair Pointer did bite one of her grandchildren. They don't know why but it happened. She said her daughter took a very long time to forgive her and the daughter never trusted the dogs again.

Not going to chance it. Love my kids, grandkids and dogs too much to risk something that could ruin our relationships. The kids will get older. When they are 7 or 8 then we'll work on it. Bailey turns 4 this week and Chloe 5 in a month. They are getting older too 
The dogs should mellow out by then. It's ok. I can wait.

There are downsides having hunting dogs. I have posted a lot of RBD about kids and Hungarian Pointers. I'm so glad it is working out for you. My fear is that others might think your story is typical. 

When my kids were that age I would not be owning my dogs. 

MsWhipple, felt compelled to include your story on RBD: Just too good. 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/06/hungarian-pointer.html


----------



## texasred

I bought my first vizsla for a different reason than a lot of people on this forum.
I had always been a hunter when I was younger. Then at a point in my life with raising kids and a job I didn't have as much time to spend in the fields.
Kids were doing swim team, baseball and softball on weekends. That didn't leave much time for hunting. When my son turned 13 he wanted a pistol for his birthday. Just something for target practice. Instead we bought him a shotgun. That meant lots of days out at the gun range shooting clays. Bringing our guns out of the safe that hadn't seen the light of day other than cleaning. Two months later it was a dove lease that held a few quail. That's when I started missing having a hunting dog by my side. I had owned labs, goldens and pointers in the past, and wanted something of a combination of those dogs. One that would hunt hard in the field and be my best buddy in the house. One that had a dual hunting purpose so it wouldn't be sitting at home on some of our hunts. All of my research keep bringing me back to the vizsla.


----------



## veifera

> Re: veifera's post, I would argue that hunting, showing and agility are not the only adventures a vizsla owner can or will have with their dog.


flynnandlunasmom, I agree. I was trying to say that the "career" Vizsla people I talked about (and that's probably not the best word to describe them), they somehow had an additional dimension, as if they took things a step further. 

So, of course, it doesn't really matter what that goal is. What to me seems striking is how having some kind of goal brings a subtle change in the attitude and changes a relationship. I think it's like the relationships between people - a difference between co-existing and providing care versus having a shared dream or adventure.

When I started looking for a breeder, at first I really only wanted a pet. I think a lot of people (myself included) would like to have someone they can care for and watch them grow and develop a relationship with them. The velcro-ness and beauty of the Vizsla were a huge attraction to me. 

But when I started going to Vizsla events, that's when I saw that different kind of dynamic. I'm really struggling to describe it (as you can see), but I think it takes everything to a whole new level. 

For example, I was talking to a woman who does a lot of field trials. A LOT. She said she wanted a hunt test and conformation dog but her puppy turned out to be a big runner with a faulty testicle (one isn't fully descended) and so she switched. She said something to me that I keep thinking about a lot: set a goal (in my case, a Master Hunter, for example but it can be anything) and then split it up into small steps and achieve them one by one. That's what she did when she got into field trials. So she said that she felt like an Olympic coach, watching, guiding, teaching and training her dog. And learning herself. So it became a mutual passion for them. I saw her dog point and it's a sight to behold. You want to just lift him and put him on a shelf, he is so beautiful and intense.

Her message was that having a goal will bring a whole new level of depth and meaning to how I relate to my dog. The bond will become so much stronger. 

So it was just an observation that there is something different, subtly, between these two kinds of ownership. As for the specific areas of activity, my breeder suggested to try everything to find what's "ours", including obedience and even therapy!


----------



## datacan

In any case, no high energy dog should be left unsupervised with young children. That doesn't mean the dog has to stay in the kennel when children arrive. 
The dogs (on 6 ft soft, brown  leather leashes) should learn to stay on a mat and by that I mean stay on the mat until released. They can look but they cannot move ( this is where I value the German training methods). Owner can sit or step on the leash for added safety. 

The way I read the post, poor Bailey was alloed to enroll in the army but ballet school is off limits :-[


----------



## jjohnson

Just to point out, NO dog should ever be left unattended with small children, regardless of energy level or size!


----------



## Aimless1

I haven't been following this thread but have read most of the posts. Seems pretty clear that Vizslas are adaptive and fit many different lifestyles ... from couch potatoes to field trials.
It also seems pretty evident that the people on this forum are passionate about the Vizsla and devoted to their companions ... whether bound to the front of their televisions or ultra marathon runners.

Yes, Vizslas require time and attention. No more and no less than the Setters I"ve owned. They, like all pointing/versatile dogs, are energetic. They will adapt to your lifestyle, active or not. Above all, they need training and love. Love and training. Copious amounts of both make for a happy dog and a happy owner. 

Since I owned Gordon Setters I'm used to the "what kind of dog is that?" followed alot of times by "I thought so" or "what?". If someone is asking questions about your dog and likes it, that's good. I always take the time and patience to answer their questions. 99.9% will never own one. They are curious. I especially like dispelling myths. We need friends in a world that includes dog haters, PETA, dog bites and dog attacks on the news, a world of restrictive ordinances & etc. We need friends with good impressions and good memories of our Vizslas.


----------



## dmp

To be clear - I'm not passionate about Vizslas. I am passionate about my care for my Dog. I'm dedicated to loving _her_ - her breed..."The Breed" makes me no-nevermind, quite frankly. 

I love my pup because of who she is, as a wonderful creation willing to share her life with me. If tomorrow I woke up and she had morphed into a...I dunno...salamander...I'd still feel the same. Course, probably wouldn't cuddle so much with her.

PS - as an aside...Both she and JM's Jake were the HIT of the dog park last night.  
True story - I think people thought JM and I were a couple, as they'd praise "our dogs".


----------



## datacan

To be clear -  These dogs come with a big baggage full of history... they are inseparable from it.
They managed to survive the first 1000 years, and with owners like the ones on this forum, they survive well into the future.

Face it, we've been bitten by the Vizsla bug... only known cure is adding one more.
Who knows, they may even be the answer to world piece :-\


----------



## dmp

I get it, DC - I appreciate the lineage. I'm proud of my baby. But I suppose I'm stating the obvious? I love for for who she is as a creation vs. where she came from? Make sense at all?


----------



## redbirddog

"Hungary is famous for its sheepdogs. These include the Komondor, the Puli, the Pumi, the Mudi and the Kuvasz.

But within the breed group of Vizsla, only 3 sub-categories can be found. Namely, the German Vizsla, the Italian Vizsla ( a.k.a Bracco Italiano) and the Hungarian Vizsla. The Hungarian Vizsla is the most-well known and thus the most well-loved as well. Within the famous Hungarian breeds, the Hungarian Vizsla stands regally next to the Transylvanian Hound (a.k.a Pannon Hound), since it is not a flock guard, but rather a hunting dog – unique to all the Hungarian dog breeds!

It developed independently from all the other Vizsla breeds, and its origin dates back to when the Magyars conquered the Carpathian Basin at the end of the 9th century. Hungarian tribes that settled in the Carpathian Basin brought dogs with them and these in turn mixed with hunting dogs of the Slavic people living in the occupied territory at that time. The dogs that evolved were the ancestors of today's Hungarian hunting dog breeds, namely the Hungarian vizsla and the Transylvanian hound.

Separation of the two breeds occurred in the 11th century and when the Turks conquered Hungary in the 16th century, the Vizsla developed further by crossing with the dogs of the Turks: namely with the dog breed called the Sloughi. Unfortunately, by the end of World War II, much of the Hungarian Vizsla population was destroyed. A few of these dogs were taken to Western Europe and America.

The original book of origin was also lost in a fire, so the origin of some of the remaining facts became unknown.

But top quality European breeders have perpetuated the gene-pool of this beautiful and regal breed that is very much loved outside of its native Hungary as well!"

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/06/i-am-fascinated-by-vizsla-history.html

Why the forum is called _Hungarian Vizsla Forum_ and not _cool dog forum_ or _nice dog forum_ or _my best friend forum._

They are unique dogs like datacan said, inseparable from their history.

RBD


----------



## datacan

Absolutely, it makes sense...and we are now officially part of Vizsla history  


-------------

Great topic, hope Bailey takes some ballet lessons   Hockey players do it also.


----------



## dmp

I wonder if separated my dog from HER history by giving her a Gaelic name and teaching her English?


----------



## Suliko

Oh, come on, *dmp*, lighten up! : We all love our Vs in all possible different ways there are. Some of us are more passionate than others, and this thread shows it  
Who could ever think that one red Hungarian hunting dog could bring out so much passion and discussion? It's truly the LOVE for these beautiful creatures that makes us all come back here on daily basis and talk and talk and talk about them and never get tired of it


----------



## dmp

I'm not heavy. I'm a little cheeky...that's all  

Just poking.


----------



## datacan

;D funny, dmp...


dmp said:


> I wonder if separated my dog from HER history by giving her a Gaelic name and teaching her English?


Vs learned to speak English, oops Scottish, long, long time ago. 
Well, if you taught them Korean, even that would not really work. Genghis Khan pretty much took care of that common thread.


----------



## dmp

lol  I know a little korean language - lived there for a year.. Dont want to teach her the words GI's learned, however. 

Cheers!


----------



## datacan

dmp,
to the point... you could not have picked a better name for your dog. 
Around 1100s Vs arrived to Scotland, from what I understood. I could be wrong, not a historian. My grandfather was a storyteller, I was only eating marshmallows. Didn't pay much attention.

OFF topic:
What did you think of the food? Hot, spicy my first experience was embarrassing :-[
I only ask because I spent the past 20 years working with them. Some of the best dental porcelain technicians come from Korea but many of them learn in Japan.


----------



## redbirddog

If any Hungarian Pointer owner is vacationing this summer in the San Francisco Area, drop me a line if you want to get out of the city and walk some hills with my red bird dogs. Maybe I could get Threefsh and a couple other local forum contributors to come along if it is a weekend.

We are a worldwide group of hundreds of viewpoints with one common thread. If you come in the late fall you can follow us in the field and see what a trained Hungarian Pointer can do. Seeing is believing.

There are only *seven pointing breeds in the world.* Only seven. We own unique animals. 

Scientist are trying to find the pointing gene because it is so unusual. A gene that requires another animal (like a man) to do the hunting and not hunt itself to take down the pray. This is different than any other survival gene. Pointers require us to be part of a team to survive. If that doesn't get you excited about what type of dog you own then I don't know what to tell ya.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/04/looking-for-pointing-gene.html

RBD


----------



## dmp

datacan said:


> dmp,
> to the point... you could not have picked a better name for your dog.
> Around 1100s Vs arrived to Scotland, from what I understood. I could be wrong, not a historian. My grandfather was a storyteller, I was only eating marshmallows. Didn't pay much attention.


Hey! thanks for that tidbit! Fate works wonders sometimes.



> OFF topic:
> What did you think of the food? Hot, spicy my first experience was embarrassing :-[
> I only ask because I spent the past 20 years working with them. Some of the best dental porcelain technicians come from Korea but many of them learn in Japan.


I LOVED it - at least teh stuff I could cook. some of the non-cooked (really wasnt much of that) wasnt my cup of tea, I still look for good korean places around here. Yessir - hot and spicy (funny - 'hot and spicy was also my nickname in college). Bulgogi is amazing - but what I loved were all the little sides and whatnot served with the main dish.


----------



## Aimless1

Sure seems to me there are more than 7 pointing breeds. How are you classifying them?

Pointers (and setters) include the following breeds:
English Setter
Gordon Setter
Irish Red and White Setter
Irish Setter
Pointer
The following breeds are also considered versatile hunting dogs:
Bracco Italiano
Braque de l’Ariège (Ariege Pointer)
Braque du Bourbonnais (Bourbonnais pointer)
Braque d'Auvergne
Braque Francais
Braque Saint-Germain
Brittany (Epagneul Breton, formerly known as the Brittany Spaniel)
French Brittany (Épagneul Breton, FCI standard)
French Spaniel
Canadian Pointer
Cesky Fousek
Frisian Pointer (Stabyhoun/Stabij)
German Longhaired Pointer
German Shorthaired Pointer
German Wirehaired Pointer
German Hunting Terrier
Hungarian Vizsla
Labrador Retriever
Large Munsterlander
Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever
Old Danish Pointer
Old Spanish Pointer (Perdiguero Navarro)
Portuguese Pointer
Pudelpointer
Slovak Rough-haired Pointer
Small Munsterlander
Spanish Pointer (Perdiguero de Burgos)
Spinone Italiano
Stichelhaar
Weimaraner
Wirehaired Pointing Griffon
Wirehaired Vizsla (Drótszőrű Magyar Vizsla)


----------



## dmp

...and if any of you get to near Detroit (for WHATEVER reason - cant imagine vacation) and need somebody with a CPL, I can work up a security detail!  - just let me know!


----------



## redbirddog

A1, I'll let someone smarter than me answer that one. You have sporting breeds including retrievers in your list. 

A list I had not long ago showed only 7 but the AKC does recognize 12 breeds. Many are setters which were bred to "sit" when they came upon the covey so the hunter could net the birds. 


AKC Recognized Pointing Breeds

•Brittanys 
•Pointers 
•English Setters
•German Shorthaired Pointers
•German Wirehaired Pointers
•Gordon Setters
•Irish Red & White Setters (Effective 1/1/09) (click for breed article) 
•Irish Setters 
•Spinone Italiano
•Vizslas
•Weimaraners
•Wirehaired Pointing Griffons

http://www.akc.org/pdfs/events/field_trials/pointing_breeds/2012_VCA_NGDC.pdf
PDF file for the 2012 Vizsla Club of America National Gun Dog Championship

RBD


----------



## dmp

probably more exclusive to find the list of AKC registered Cuddling breeds.


----------



## Suliko

(off topic...since you started it : ) *datacan*, ever since Pacsirta joined our family, I have noticed her obsession with our cat MuMu. She will NOT leave her side. She follows her and stalks her quietly, lays near her as often as she can and admires her with dreamy eyes. SO, your signature has made me think about getting her a kitten ;D Of course, a crazy idea... who would get a cat for a dog?? I would! I have even picked out a breed for her - a hunting cat! Kurilian Bobtail  Thankfully, my husband is more sane than I am, and we are not adding another 4-legged furry friend to our household. Still, every time I see your signature, that's all I can think about ;D


----------



## Suliko

> I LOVED it - at least teh stuff I could cook. some of the non-cooked (really wasnt much of that) wasnt my cup of tea, I still look for good korean places around here. Yessir - hot and spicy (funny - 'hot and spicy was also my nickname in college). Bulgogi is amazing - but what I loved were all the little sides and whatnot served with the main dish.


How about that kimchee stuff everyone is dreading to try? ???


----------



## redbirddog

When men were men and dogs were dogs. 8)

A good dog was worth its weight in gold. I feel almost like that that about Bailey. At least his weight in copper.8)
Picture from around Nome, Alaska 1890.


----------



## dmp

Dude - great photo; you've been a photographer for awhile then!



;D


----------



## Aimless1

Hey RBD, lots of different ways to categorize. Setters could be classified together, for example. But then you have to wonder about breeds like the Chesky Fousek. Then questions like: are pointing labs pointing dogs?

None the less, Pointing breeds are indeed rare. We're fortunate to share our lives with one.


----------



## jakersmomma

Suliko said:


> I LOVED it - at least teh stuff I could cook. some of the non-cooked (really wasnt much of that) wasnt my cup of tea, I still look for good korean places around here. Yessir - hot and spicy (funny - 'hot and spicy was also my nickname in college). Bulgogi is amazing - but what I loved were all the little sides and whatnot served with the main dish.
> 
> 
> 
> How about that kimchee stuff everyone is dreading to try? ???
Click to expand...

Kimchee is so yummy!!! The hotter the better. I used to work with a Korean lady and she made it, I can't bear to buy it from a jar so haven't had it in years!


----------



## Lindsey1420

Took Jack to the park this evening so he could play in the pond. (Weird, he loves the pond but hates the pool!) Took a couple laps around the park and some guy stop me and said "must be a hound dog" Hound dog??? I said (remembering this posting) "Nope, Hungarian Pointer!" HE replied "Is he a good hunter?"

I always say "Nope Vizsla." And then the following question is "WHats that?" 

Just thought it was funny.


----------



## R E McCraith

Lind - do not worry - just a sad pickup line from someone that does not know one end of a shotgun from the other - LOL


----------



## redbirddog

> Hound dog??? I said (remembering this posting) "Nope, Hungarian Pointer!" HE replied "Is he a good hunter?"


Lindsey, Answer to "Is he a good hunter?" "For over 1,000 years; One of the best!"

RBD


----------



## Ozkar

We've been doing so much hunting lately that i had to think twice about this next one. But today, I went out to the Bow Club to sight the bow for longer distances. When I walked off from the car with my bow all set up with arrows, both my Hungarian and my German pointers started crying    How sweet, they never normally utter a sound when I leave them in the car. They are well used to it, but walking off with the Bow and not them was just too much for them........ I could hear them a good kilometre down the road as I walked to the practice range.


----------



## dmp

Suliko said:


> I LOVED it - at least teh stuff I could cook. some of the non-cooked (really wasnt much of that) wasnt my cup of tea, I still look for good korean places around here. Yessir - hot and spicy (funny - 'hot and spicy was also my nickname in college). Bulgogi is amazing - but what I loved were all the little sides and whatnot served with the main dish.
> 
> 
> 
> How about that kimchee stuff everyone is dreading to try? ???
Click to expand...

Dude, Kimchee is awesome. Love it. I bet Aoife would dig it too, because...well..she wants to eat everything. 

Luckily, our chow hall served lots of traditional Korean foods - we had a large force of Korean Nationals working side-by-side. The taste of lots of things grew on me. As JM rightly said - hotter the better. Just use it like wasabi on Sushi - a little bit of Kimchee on a fork-full of bulgogi = win. 
A little bit of Kimchee on a seared porterhouse steak? That's win, too.


----------



## datacan

http://www.recipe-to-make.com/Recipe/Hwe_Dub_Bap_Recipe.aspx
This is my absolute favorite now. First time, 20 years ago, couldn't even take a bite. 

There is a kind of milder kimchee version, they give to children. Water (mul)kimchee doesn't have the red paprika spice. Or they rinse a little the red stuff with water. 

dmp, you were lucky to try the kimchee over there, it tastes like Hungarian paprika. The hot stuff we have here may come from Mexico, I'm told. 
Korean BBQ is awesome, agree, not to mention how much healthier it is... No fat. 

By contrast, Hungarian cuisine is tasty but lacks fibre. Pretty high rates of colon cancer prove they need to eat more raw veggies.


----------



## redbirddog

> By contrast, Hungarian cuisine is tasty but lacks fibre.


Datacan, I like how you brought the topic at least kind of back to Hungary. : 

Hungarian Hunter's Stew is made in a little Polish place in town. Not much fiber but very full of flavor.

Looking forward to the weekend and getting out with the HSPs. We all need a good long hike.

RBD


----------



## datacan

http://translate.google.ca/translat...channel=suggest&biw=1699&bih=1016&prmd=imvnso

Still off topic but getting close...the goole translated page, pretty good, eh?

I am looking for a translated version of Nimrod hunting magazine... still looking. I'll post it when I find it.


----------



## redbirddog

So if I call someone a Nimrod in Hungary, that's a good thing? 

I'd love to met a Transylvanian Hound one day. They sound like a great dog. Google tries but sure has a tough time. I understand Hungarian is unlike any other language. 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/transylvanian-hound-only-other.html


----------



## R E McCraith

RBD - V's thought to be bred from the Turkish yellow & the Transylvania hound - that may explain why PIKE wears a Fez and sucks blood LOL


----------



## datacan

Nimrod
In the Bible, a *mighty hunter* and king of Shinar who was a grandson of Ham and a great-grandson of Noa.

http://www.vadaszat.net/


----------



## redbirddog

Cool! All I have to do is add a NIM in front of my name.

If *Nim *is Mighty then *Rod* must be Hunter. :

I think I need to readjust my meds. 8)

The things I write to get into the 1000 post club.

Nim Rod


----------



## harrigab

redbirddog said:


> Cool! All I have to do is add a NIM in front of my name.
> 
> If *Nim *is Mighty then *Rod* must be Hunter. :
> 
> I think I need to readjust my meds. 8)
> 
> The things I write to get into the 1000 post club.
> 
> Nim Rod


you don't have to resort to blag posts U2 spy plane,,,, it's the quality and not the quantity we appreciate  (ps, only 17 posts to go!)


----------



## Lindsey1420

Last night we took Jack to a local park that has a pond. For whatever reason Jack will go into a pond but not a pool ???. Anyway, after awhile Jack was done with the water so we were walking him around so he could dry off alittle before getting back into the car. Another lady was walking her dogs. As we passed her, she said "Great looking Vizsla!" I stop dead in my tracks. Look at her said "thanks. how did you know it was a vizsla? no one was every got it right!" She replied "I just know my dogs. "


----------



## Dee

So Vizslas/Hungarian Pointers are NOT good family dogs? I know they are considered Gun Dogs first. But I have also seen them many times as wonderful family dogs, great with children, when they are not on the job. One source includes them in a list of the Top Ten Friendliest Dogs. I'm so confused.


----------



## Suliko

*Dee*, Vs are great with children!  Because they are so energetic and boisterous, they can knock smaller kids over and possibly hurt them. As usual, with proper training and guidance, Vs can be cautious and caring around children.


----------



## threefsh

Vizslas *can* be good with children if raised/trained properly AND if you get a pup from a quality breeder who is going to pick the right fit for you. We specifically wanted a more mellow (and less dominant) V and we told our breeder this. Riley is a total sweetheart with kids. We do have to be careful about her knocking tiny little ones over with how boisterous she is, but she adores them and loves licking all over their hands and feet. ;D


----------



## Dee

OK, well, I suppose the same can be said for most breeds. Any dog has to be taught. And bigger dogs can obviously wreak a bit more havoc in their exhuberance simply because they are bigger. I was just alarmed by the statement that they are not family pets. We don't have small children in our household. But we do have friends, relatives and neighbors with small children. And we are just looking for a family pet and companion, first and foremost.


----------



## RubyRoo

We have our Ruby as a pet only and she is amazing with kids. We have no children and made sure we surrounded her with kids from when she was a young pup. She just went with us to our nieces 1 yr old birthday party. Oldest child there was 4 yrs old. Ruby played all day, never knocked any kids over and was so well behaved. She is invited to all family events. So many people came up to me and and said I have the most behaved child here . Please don't let this thread sway you. A vizsla can be raised as a very good family pet. My husband had one growing up and he was one of 4 kids.


----------



## Dee

Thanks so much. I appreciate all of the input. As I said in my introduction thread, I have a way overthinking things. I guess that's better than underthinking them, but I do tend to spin my wheels quite a lot in the process. I think I need to actually meet some Vizslas. I've been checking out my local Vizsla Club. Maybe they can point me in the right direction for that.


----------



## R E McCraith

Dee as the word POINT was in your post - get a V & hunt & POINT will become a Visual word LOL


----------



## Dee

Ha! I had to re-read my post. Talk about your Freudian slips....


----------



## R E McCraith

Dee - welcome to the forum - with or with out a V - you have found a HOME - advice given here works for pups and our life goals !


----------



## Dee

Thanks so much, everyone. I can't tell you how much I appreciate everyone's input. This is why I joined. I'll take my time with this decision. I consider it to be a major commitment.


----------



## harrigab

Dee, I have 2 boisterous boys aged 5 and 6 (human pups) and a boisterous 1 year old (today!!) girl V....the compatibility is great although it got a bit fraught at times whilst she had her puppy teeth!


----------



## hobbsy1010

Dee, welcome 

I think this short clip sums it all up....... 

http://youtu.be/ZSm5-e7uga4


Hobbsy


----------



## Dee

Thanks so much. I just watched the clip. It made me laugh, but also think. (They are just awfully easy to fall in love with, aren't they? That face!)


----------



## adrino

I'd like to go back to the beginning of this thread and talk about vizslas. 

I find it a bit sad that some of you have decided not to call your own vizslas a vizsla. They are coming from Hungary and they were always known as VIZSLA. Wether some people have not got a clue what type of breed they are it's their loss. For that I would never change what my dog is. 
I live in London and I doubt I will ever hunt with Elza. I work full time just like my partner but Elza's never alone more than 3 hours a day. How is that? We chose to work opposite shifts so she would always have someone around. On days when we have same shifts we have a dog walker who takes her to his home and she spends the day with him and his dogs. It costs a considerable amount of money a month but all I want is my vizsla to be happy. We chose to have a vizsla for many reasons and I never regret that decision. She won't hunt? Well do you think that all the vizslas in Hungary hunt? I doubt it, and for that I allowed myself to have one too. 
When we got Elza I thought about one day having a litter, then I realised that is so much more into that than just find a stud and that's it. I do respect the breed a lot more since we got her and I will never breed her. I do respect those who are breeding their dogs for all the good reasons. Of course I'm talking about proper breeders. 

I do meet with people in our park who ask me what type of breed she is. I do say she's a Hungarian Vizsla and when I get a blank face I say it's like pointers, a hunting dog. But even then many of them hasn't got a clue about that either. Does it bother me? I'm not sure. All I care is the happiness of my vizsla and to give her as much excercise and love as she needs. I will not call her something else cause of other peoples ignorance or lack of knowledge. I am proud of her as she is, for what she is.
But! We also have people who knows what breed she is. They say oh it's a vizsla isn't it? And I'm happy for them that they do know it. There's quite a few vizsla around where we walk Elza and I have only met one owner who hadn't got a clue about the breed. He wanted to spay his v at 6 1/2 month old and I try to explain to him it's way to early with this breed but I doubt he listened to me, I never met him before and I hadn't seen him ever since. I felt sorry for that young vizsla but it's out of my hands...

There always be people who by dogs for their looks and not for what they are. Can we stop them? No, but we can try. 
Should you think I am one of those who shouldn't have a vizsla it's up to you. I know I am a great owner of my vizsla with or without hunting with her. 

She will be a VIZSLA no matter what!


----------



## Suliko

I call them Vizslas, too, when I speak to those who know the breed. In many languages this breed is translated and called Hungarian Vizsla (not translating the word "Vizsla", then further down it is divided into wirehaired or shorthaired. In Hungary they are called magyar vizsla. Direct translation - Hungarian pointer  

Anyway, no matter how I call them, I will always love my Rövidszőrű magyar vizslas


----------



## Oquirrh the V

I think the point of this thread was lost many, many posts ago.  Carry on...


----------



## harrigab

back on thread... I actually don't know if Ruby qualifies as a Vizsla, after all, she's a cross between a wire and a smooth. She's certainly a stunner in the looks department but probs not as good looking as my previous dog Guuinness, he was a lab/husky cross, unfortunately he lived up to his name (he was black and white and thick,,,too thick for his own good at times).
What Ruby lacks in the papers department she more than makes up for in the "my loyal companion" department.
I actually fell in love with short haired german pointers as a child, my grandfather had a liver coloured one called Fritz (pc activists would probs would rebel against that name now)and i was enthralled at how affectionate Fritz was with me, he'd only see me about twice a year due to the 200 mile journey, but I still got the same back end wiggle and floppy tongue greeting.
I always said to Mrs Doug that when we get a dog it would have to be a pointer or similar...when the opportunity for Rubes came along Mrs Doug saw "that" look in my eye and the rest as they say is history....but forgive my rambling lol I know I can't strictly call Rubes a Vizsla so Hungarian Pointer will do for me


----------



## hobbsy1010

Harri,
I look at it in a different way to you I think!

I definitely see your Rube's more than qualifies to be called a Vizsla, (probably more than most) as she has the mix of both great lines (smooth & wire).

In my eyes you seem to have the very best of both 'world's' in Rube's

As you, as a young lad I used to take a falconers two GSP's for walks when he wasn't out hunting with them. I was about 9 or 10 yrs of age and he trusted me to take these dogs out for him, under the proviso that they were to never be let off their slip leads!
I used to feel about 10ft tall walking down the road, past the older 'lad's' with these 2 liver and white 'Hunter's' walking to heel alongside me   (Good Times)!!!
Thinking back, I had the best times taking his dogs out for him and all without any 'pocket money' changing hand's!!!!
The one endearing thought/smell that I still remember about those times is how the 2 dogs used to absolutely stink of creosote on their coats as he used to kennel them outside in wooden pens alongside his birds 

Enough of the nostalgia, I guess what I'm trying to say is this is where i subconsciously fell in love with the pointing breed. 

Again like yourself, I now happen to own a great pointer a........

VIZSLA

Hobbsy


----------



## Darcy1311

Back off thread...when Darcy was a pup the amount of people that asked if she was a Dachshund was unbelievable I now get people ask if she is a Ridgeback ....some folk have strange breed recognition..when I say she is a Hungarian Vizsla from Lincolnshire they look blank....I just add she is from the hunt point retrieve variety....


----------



## Hbomb

I had someone ask me if Hercules was a british bull dog.

I'm no expert in dog breeds, but come on!!

If asked, I tend to just call him the 'creature.'


----------



## datacan

If I had an extra 1000 years to live ... I would think about making my own dog to rival the Vizsla ... custom designed by ME, for ME 8). All I need is inspiration and an extra 930-920 years.
Of course, if I designed my own dog, and since it would grow and live around me... it would fit my character, my values and my particular way of life..


----------



## Ozkar

The Hungarian neighbour on the property i am on at the moment saw me walking along the fenceline the other day and saw my two pointers. He yelled "Veeschla" to me and smiled and waved and ran down to say hi to Astro. He then looked at Zsa Zsa and said...... "German Veeschla" !!!!


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/07/young-hsps-in-field.html

Three Hungarian Smooth-coat Pointers enjoying the field working birds. Good day in the field.

Happy trials and trials.

RBD


----------



## texasred

Here's to Baily passing his next test with flying colors and to you for getting more dogs in the field.
These dogs teach us something new everyday.
I to learned the hard way to crate the dogs and have it turned so there is no cheating.
About a year ago had June break a window out so she could join me in the bird field while planting birds. It was my fault, so she was not reprimand for it. I just let her hunt and then cleaned up the glass.


----------



## v-john

I know this is an old thread, but I read it and found it to be very interesting. The thought to call them "Hungarian Pointers" is an interesting one. Here, to hear the word pointer is simply associated with English Pointer. 
I do think though, they can live in the house and be very adaptable. I have a very good friend who is a retired college professor. He has four English pointers and a golden retriever that lives in the house with him and he manages just fine. But he is very dilligent about exercise. 

Whenever I hear of a child getting bit, my first question is, where were the parents? 

Good discussion though. 

Oh, my mother is Korean and it was interesting to read other people's thoughts on the cuisine.  I was raised on much of that. 

Oh, and all of my dogs are given Irish names. Talk about an identity complex... Just don't tell them. They would get really confused.


----------



## datacan

V-John, 안녕하세요? 

Asked my wife to type... Small world LOL
I, of Hungarian background. Hence the V in our life.


----------



## R E McCraith

Like PIKE - Please do not call me late for dinner - in the field locked down on a bird - PIKE does look like a POINTER !!!! LOL !!!!!!!


----------



## v-john

datacan said:


> V-John, 안녕하세요?
> 
> Asked my wife to type... Small world LOL
> I, of Hungarian background. Hence the V in our life.


Well, I had to ask my sister what this meant. 

We lived in Korea for a few years when I was around 2-4 or 5 years old. All I knew was the Korean language, I couldn't comunicate with my father who was in the Army. 

So, when we moved back to the states and I learned English, well, I completely lost all Korean language other then the odd word here and there. (like mul...  ) My sister went and studied Korean and is quite fluent. 

So she told me to respond 
"네 안녕하세요. 반갑습니다"

I hope it's not a curse word.  

(She told me what it meant so.... )


----------



## datacan

Every pointer is called Vizsla.... so technically calling them Hungarian Pointers is correct 8)

There is the English Vizsla, German Vizsla, Italian Vizsla... every pointer is called Vizsla... 
But of course, there is really only one wild, crazy running Vizsla...


John... she said ..chodo bangap smida to both of you


----------

